# Comparison Test: Hyundai Sonata Takes on the Accord and Camry



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

Comparison Test: Hyundai Sonata Takes on the Accord and Camry 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

repost?

http://www.edmunds.com/reviews/comparison/articles/106434/article.html

but take note they use 4 cylinder camry and accord maybe because of price 
range

with vidz but you have to scroll to comparision test vidoe.

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/VideosIndex#156


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

yea but did they factor in that it sucks to drive around with a Hyundai logo on your car


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Um, Toyota and Honda make proven reliable vehicles? That have very good resale value? Hyundai in the past has been incredibly shitty? There's a reason why their price tag is so low, they have to make up for what they've done in the past. In the area of performance, how the hell can they compare a V6 to a 4 cylinder?


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Don't kid yourself on Hyundai, they may have been shitty before, but it's not like they can't afford to make things better. Hyundai is a HUGE company, it's not just a car company like most people think. I think the Sonata is a good change, and a view of better things to come. There's also rumor that they are going to make their Tubi's RWD with a beefy V6.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

My point is, Honda and Toyota have a PROVEN record... Hyundai does not. Therefore, the Hyundais won't have as high a resale value as a Honda or Toyota. Perhaps it's worth the extra 4-5k to have a PROVEN vehicle and resell it for higher value than the Hyundai will. I'm not saying Hyundai's right now are bad at all, they're in fact actually quite a decent car, it's just that there is history behind every automobile manufacturer that people take into account.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Compare Japanese quality in the 50s with Japanese quality now. Everyone has the right too a "do over". And in the Japanese case a "do over" was clearly a success.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Did I say they did not have a right?  


The facts still stand, Hyundai is not yet a tried and true maker of automobiles.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Dhunter said:


> Don't kid yourself on Hyundai, they may have been shitty before, but it's not like they can't afford to make things better. Hyundai is a HUGE company, it's not just a car company like most people think. I think the Sonata is a good change, and a view of better things to come. There's also rumor that they are going to make their Tubi's RWD with a beefy V6.


There're still shitty...just a higher standard of shitty.... I have a friend that bought a 2004 Sonota and has had nothing but problems since day 1... he now wishes he would have taken my advice and bought an Altima.. 

They can't produce the same quality as Nissan, Honda, or Toyota by under cutting production costs.. Their entire idea is to attract the low budget buyer...same as the other Korean based car companys.. They can't do that if they raise the over all quality of the car.. which will increase cost and the final price... people won't buy Hyundai's for the same price as the Japanese cars...


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

wildmane-Don't have a hissy fit. I merely stated a fact. You didn't say one way or the other. I meant nothing by it. But I do understand " higher standard of shitty myoung. I work for Yamaha and they can't understand why they're getting whooped in the market place by Taiwanese products. I speaking of musicial instruments. Yamaha same standard of shitty as Taiwanese. The only difference is lower prices on the Taiwanese shit. I wouldn't buy either one. My problem is in understanding why this comparison is on this forum and why I'm involved in it  Now back to Nissans.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

my friend has a 99 sonota and her CEL keeps coming on randomly, then going away. CD player works intermitantly...there's other things i'm sure but those are the things i noticed riding in it just once.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Toyota is riding their "PROVEN" reputation and providing low quality Toyota branded cars for high prices. I get tips from family mechanics there. Toyota is still good, but no where near what they were at in the mid 1990's.

Every manufacturer will produce its lemmons. I have nothing against Hyundai or Toyota, or any other manufacterer right now.

I applaud Hyundai for their recent efforts am myself wouldn't mind aquiring a new Tiberon.

My logic is this: Why buy something you don't like because it's "Quality" when it may still have its problems, when you can buy something you love and take a slightly bigger chance with it having some issues fresh off the dealership floor.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

wildmane said:


> My point is, Honda and Toyota have a PROVEN record... Hyundai does not. Therefore, the Hyundais won't have as high a resale value as a Honda or Toyota. Perhaps it's worth the extra 4-5k to have a PROVEN vehicle and resell it for higher value than the Hyundai will. I'm not saying Hyundai's right now are bad at all, they're in fact actually quite a decent car, it's just that there is history behind every automobile manufacturer that people take into account.



Every company has to start somewhere man. Honda's were dirt cheap when they first came out on our shores... and don't kid yourself, both Honda and Toyota released a fair share of shitty cars when they were new. In my opinion, Hyundai makes some of the best cars in the market for it's respective price range. Hell, my sister's '05 Spectra is of equal or better quality than my mother's '04 Civic, and was thousands less. Some people need to wake up and realize that the Japanese are not the only ones who can make quality vehicles.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I love the new Sonata. I think Hyundai did a good thing with it. 

Hyundai is already a good car company..they were the worst in the 80's when they first came out and I think people still use that against them. I know I did..because I thought Hyundai sucked I made a lot of excuses with my car and I always thought something was wrong when it was something that was just matinence. Mitsubishi screwed them over in the early 90's as well but now that they are their own company they are doing well and are good. Every car company had its kinks..remember that. For the price they give, you do get a lot. Truthfully, I'd get the new sonata instead of the accord and the boring camry.

And yes, there will be a RWD, faster V6 Tiburon in 2006 or 2007..thats no rumor.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> I love the new Sonata. I think Hyundai did a good thing with it.
> 
> Hyundai is already a good car company..they were the worst in the 80's when they first came out and I think people still use that against them. I know I did..because I thought Hyundai sucked I made a lot of excuses with my car and I always thought something was wrong when it was something that was just matinence. Mitsubishi screwed them over in the early 90's as well but now that they are their own company they are doing well and are good. Every car company had its kinks..remember that. For the price they give, you do get a lot. Truthfully, I'd get the new sonata instead of the accord and the boring camry.
> 
> And yes, there will be a RWD, faster V6 Tiburon in 2006 or 2007..thats no rumor.


That's gonna eat up a lot of sales from the Japanese market. People want a RWD car that's affordable. Cheapest sport RWD cars on the market are Mustangs, 350z's, and G35's. S2000 pushes it on "affordable". Hopefully this will push the Japanese car companies to make more affordable RWD cars.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

NissanGirl200SX-Excuse me for being ignorant about Hyundai but what did you mean about 'Mitsubishi screwing them over'. I'm not looking for a reason to flame you. I'm interested in the statement because I'm probably going to be looking at new cars in the near future and I like what I see going down the road as far as Hyundais' are comcerned. And now I need to do a little research as far as their dependability.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

hyundai was horrible but they're better now.
They easily trump any european car for quality and it's not a contest vs. american cars.
But they are no Honda or Nissan that's for sure.
Nissan is the opposite, before renault took over their cars were better quality. Nvh and things may have improved, power and convinience too but cheaper is still cheaper.
Not all cars in a company are crap. You can compare a Scion xA which really is a $10k car to an avalon which is basically a toyo badged $70k lexus.

Seth


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

im following one this am it's black it really looks like accord(rear) looks refine compare to their previous model.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

sethwas said:


> hyundai was horrible but they're better now.
> They easily trump any european car for quality and it's not a contest vs. american cars.
> But they are no Honda or Nissan that's for sure.
> Nissan is the opposite, before renault took over their cars were better quality. Nvh and things may have improved, power and convinience too but cheaper is still cheaper.
> ...


I beg to differ on that issue. recently, Honda and Toyota have had a rash of safety recalls. At least Hyundai and Kia don't try to screw you over as far as warranty repairs! In additon to my Sentra I own a 2001 Kia Rio I bought brand new. Four years, 45K miles later, it still runs like a top! There's only a handful of manufacturers that makes cars around the $9-$12K range brand new! You sure as hell can't get any from Honda and Toyota! On top of that Hyundai was recently ranked just only behind Toyota in quality and customer satiafaction surveys!That should tell people that Koreans are getting serious aboutmaking a quality product for a modest price. But you don't have to take my word for it. Just come to my neck of the woods, where there's a s***load of Kia Rios, Chevrolet Aveos, Kia Optimas, etc...


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

Will said:


> NissanGirl200SX-Excuse me for being ignorant about Hyundai but what did you mean about 'Mitsubishi screwing them over'. I'm not looking for a reason to flame you. I'm interested in the statement because I'm probably going to be looking at new cars in the near future and I like what I see going down the road as far as Hyundais' are comcerned. And now I need to do a little research as far as their dependability.


I can awnser that question. The Hyundai Excel was a Mitsubishi designed car Mitsu. even had their own "excel" the Mitsubishi Precis. The cars Hyundai produced from the 80's to 90's all had Mitsubishi designed engines. Those engines are known for blowing out rear main seals, burning oil at an alarming rate and just being crap in general. Mid to late 80's -90's Mitsubishis are bottom of the barrel in Japanese quality. Their reputation has been so badly damaged by the "quality products" they design and produced that they are now in serious financial trouble. Hyundai-Kia have for a few years now been designing their own cars, Engines, etc. and belive it or not been better off. Nothing at all is wrong with buying a hyundai. They are making very nice cars now and have been for a while now.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nik33615 said:


> I can awnser that question. The Hyundai Excel was a Mitsubishi designed car Mitsu. even had their own "excel" the Mitsubishi Precis. The cars Hyundai produced from the 80's to 90's all had Mitsubishi designed engines. Those engines are known for blowing out rear main seals, burning oil at an alarming rate and just being crap in general. Mid to late 80's -90's Mitsubishis are bottom of the barrel in Japanese quality. Their reputation has been so badly damaged by the "quality products" they design and produced that they are now in serious financial trouble. Hyundai-Kia have for a few years now been designing their own cars, Engines, etc. and belive it or not been better off. Nothing at all is wrong with buying a hyundai. They are making very nice cars now and have been for a while now.


He's right. The Hyundai Excel is a "reverse engineered" Mitsubishi Mirage. I onced owned a 1991 Excel with a 4-spd manual. Bought it for $700.00 with 45K miles on it, got rid of it at 86K miles when blue smoke started coming out of the tailpipe at start-up(indicating worn piston rings). Mitsubishi would be doing better if they hadn't tried to cover up every safety defect in their vehicles dating back to 1979! The authorities raided their corporate office and found the paperwork confirming their guilt. As a result, the Japanese government even REVOKED (temporarily) Mitsu's operating certifcate, meaning they couldn't launch any new vehicles.


----------

